# Pellet Storage



## MommyOf4 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is a viable way to keep my pellets dry and have easy access to pour into a pellet stove hopper?  I saw a picture of a wooden box filled with pellets and a metal scooper used to pour the pellets into the hopper.  Is  this a viable solution? 
I'm not trying to make caring for the stove a "husband only" thing (LOL).  I'm a female who only weighs 125 so anything to make my life (and his) easier would be helpful.  

Thanks!


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Nov 16, 2012)

My son & DIL have a old lane cedar chest that they picked up at a yard sale. They refinished it and placed it in their lliviing room close to their stove, they use a large feed scoop to fill the stove.


----------



## subsailor (Nov 16, 2012)

If you're not worried about looks, a cheap tote from Walmart and a grain scoop work well too.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm figuring that I can just put the pellets in any container as long as the pellets stay dry?


----------



## Rick5472 (Nov 16, 2012)

Watch out for the cat though...


----------



## Bank (Nov 16, 2012)

I use a large plastic flower pot that holds about sixty lbs of pellets, it's a light coffee colored plastic and use a plastic scoop. Works perfect and looks decent too.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a large storage bin that holds about 5 bags of pellets and a scoop near my stove. It's especially nice because loading pellets into the narrow opening of an insert is difficult if you're trying to pour directly from the bag. I keep a utility knife nearby, lay the bag in the bin and slice open the side of the bag. I pull out the bag and leave the pellets in the bin. This method keeps the fines/dust to a minimum and makes it easy for my wife and kids to feed the stove without having to lift 40 lb bags.

I bought the bin for $20 at Walmart, it looks similar to this:







There are plenty of other (nicer) bins available if you want to match the decor of your living room but the cost goes up accordingly.


----------



## smalltown (Nov 16, 2012)

If there is a Tractor Supply store around I use this feed scoup. http://www.tractorsupply.com/3-quart-feed-scoop-assortment-5051501


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 16, 2012)

djs_net said:


> I have a large storage bin that holds about 5 bags of pellets and a scoop near my stove. It's especially nice because loading pellets into the narrow opening of an insert is difficult if you're trying to pour directly from the bag. I keep a utility knife nearby, lay the bag in the bin and slice open the side of the bag. I pull out the bag and leave the pellets in the bin. This method keeps the fines/dust to a minimum and makes it easy for my wife and kids to feed the stove without having to lift 40 lb bags.
> 
> I bought the bin for $20 at Walmart, it looks similar to this:
> 
> ...


 
Blends right in for the Christmas season!

Tom C.


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want the cheap and easy method...I like cheap and easy!

I went to the bakery dumpster and grabbed a couple empty 5 gallon buckets and keep them near the stove. You will need to clean them of the icing or jelly filler first. They hold about 20 pounds of pellets each. You may also be able to score some lids if you keep returning to the same area.

This method also makes it easy to carry from the garage/shed into the house. I hate trying to hold a door open with a 40 pound bag in my hands.

Bill

PS.  The buckets are great for many different things around the house.  Tools, gardening, watering, turtle tank cleaning and holding scraps for a trip to the mulch pile.


----------



## briansol (Nov 16, 2012)

Go to the gym    get stronger. 

scopping takes forever IMO.  so much easier to just pour a bag in.  At least half-bags.


----------



## whlago (Nov 16, 2012)

Where are your pellets stored?  Mine are in the garage and I just open the bag in the garage and pour into a 5 gallon bucket to top off the stove a 3-4 times a day - wake up, leave for work, come home from work, go to bed....no need to top it off that often but i guess it keeps me out of trouble 

Point is you probably only need half of the 5 gallon bucket filled each time.  A little heavy pouring from the bag to the bucket but this can be done without too much strain with a little smarts.


----------



## jgrz0610 (Nov 17, 2012)

I travel during the week and the wife takes over feeding the dog and the stove.  She CAN pick up a 40lb bag of pellets but I choose not to make that a requirement.  I have a plastic tote in the closet that holds about 5 bags and a really big plastic serving bowl.  She scoops and dumps it in the stove, topping off before going to work, after coming home, and before going to bed.  It doesn't matter what you store them in as long as it isn't your swimming pool.  Direct contact with water will ruin them.  Other than that...don't obsess too much, you're just going to light them on fire...


----------



## thedude110 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use an ash bucket/shovel similar to:

http://www.amazon.com/Panacea-15343...TF8&qid=1353158899&sr=8-1&keywords=Ash+bucket

But I'm "warming" to the idea of a larger container.


----------



## LMPS (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone screen the pellets before putting them in?  I am also thinking of changing my method, right now I have an open metal bucket next to the stove that holds about one bag, I dump the pullets from the bag in it and either use the grain scoop or pick up the bucket to dump them in the stove.  The fines will drop to the bottom of the bucket but I know from cleaning the hopper I am not getting all the fines. So I was thinking some kind of screening built into the storage container might help.  By the way five years with the stove and still making rookie mistakes.......did not top off last night before bed and slept a little too long this morning....which equals no pellets in the stove this morning and an unhappy wife......and we all know what means.....if Mom is unhappy we all are unhappy


----------



## Utilitrack (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone made a custom pellet storage box that would hold 2-3 bags of pellets and cleaning tools? If so could you post your plans? I have basic power tools not a woodworking shop, so the simpler the better. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gfreek (Jan 8, 2013)

TidyCats  cat  litter bucket, with or without lids,  works for me.   After sifting them, I pour into the hopper...


----------



## imacman (Jan 8, 2013)

Found this on eBay 3 yrs ago....holds about 1 1/4 bags of pellets, and use a grain scoop.  It's an old copper washtub....paid $75 for it then, but cheapest I've seen lately is $100++


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine are stored in the cellar so I just fill a couple 5 gal plastic pals and bring them upstairs as needed cheap but does the trick !


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 8, 2013)

briansol said:


> scopping takes forever IMO. so much easier to just pour a bag in. At least half-bags.


You just need a bigger scoop:





This holds four quarts so 7 1/2 scoops is a bag of pellets. I use this to transfer pellets to a coal hod and pour from that into the Mt Vernon insert. The coal hod holds about three+ scoops or






about a half bag, which is a convenient size for topping of the hopper.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 8, 2013)

Rick5472 said:


> Watch out for the cat though...


 I read that and then looked at your avatar.....damn near spit me soda all over me laptop, LMFAO Holy crap man


----------



## Utilitrack (Jan 8, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> Has anyone made a custom pellet storage box that would hold 2-3 bags of pellets and cleaning tools? If so could you post your plans? I have basic power tools not a woodworking shop, so the simpler the better. Thanks in advance!


Apologies to OP for thread hi jack will post new thread.


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 8, 2013)

Mof4,

This blanket chest I made for the wife years ago is now our pellet storage. It holds 4 1/2 bags or so and a very large grain scoop from TSC is used to transfer the pellets.


----------



## RCR (Jan 8, 2013)

I store my pellets in garage. See attached photo .. I bought an antique trunk ( idea i stole from villige idiot here) holds 4 bags easy. I am staying away from the scoop thing too time consuming.

I make a mental note not to ever walk in house empty handed. Come home from work.... bring a bag  run an errand bring a bag . let dogs in bring a bag.


When me and the mrs cant handle the 40lb bags anymore. we will slide bag off pallet horizontally and let each half fall into 2 pails. Cut the bag between the pails , now you got 2 20 lb bags to pour into hopper.


----------



## Gary Gileau (Jan 8, 2013)

CT-Mike said:


> This blanket chest I made for the wife years ago is now our pellet storage. It holds 4 1/2 bags or so and a very large grain scoop from TSC is used to transfer the pellets.​


 Wow Mike that is beautiful Did get plans for that? If so where? Looks like you were still doing trim work when the picture was taken. I'd love to see a completed picture!


----------



## CT-Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

Gary Gileau said:


> Wow Mike that is beautiful Did get plans for that? If so where? Looks like you were still doing trim work when the picture was taken. I'd love to see a completed picture!



I don't recall where I got the the plans, I believe it was one of the wood-working magazines. All the hardware came from Rockler. It was originally supposed to have a rounded top like an old steamer trunk, but the wife wanted it flat. I didn't complain because it made my job easier. I had to remove the lock from the trunk as my grandson kept locking it and I can't find the key. 

That pic was taken two days ago, I still have the trim work to complete.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Found this on eBay 3 yrs ago....holds about 1 1/4 bags of pellets, and use a grain scoop.  It's an old copper washtub....paid $75 for it then, but cheapest I've seen lately is $100++
> View attachment 88579





Copper washtub here to..  I store partial bags of pellets in mine. I don't dump them into the tub.
I also keep various tools, newspaper, glass cleaner etc in mine.

My washtub was about $150 from a snooty antique shop. My parents bought it for me when the were "antiquing" on vacation.
(You should see look on my pops face when he says "antiquing", poor guy)

So I returned the favor and bought them a copper washtub for their pellets, at the scrapyard.  Only cost a fraction of the year end scalp run...

One mans trash one mans treasure...

Ray


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the copper tub Imacman...Good find!!


----------



## Xena (Jan 10, 2013)

I use this huge copper bin.  It's not all pretty, but it holds alot, maybe three bags and I didn't pay for it.  Whatever you use, get it as close to the stove as safely possible, and get it up off the floor.  If I had to bend down to get the pellets out, this container would be useless to me.  Raised up makes it so easy.  I use a big scoop to top up the hopper.  Scoop holds around 4lbs.


----------



## ltlhawk (Jan 10, 2013)

gfreek said:


> TidyCats cat litter bucket, with or without lids, works for me. After sifting them, I pour into the hopper​


 
I do the same. One bag of pellets fills two Cat litter containers perfectly, so I sift one bag at a time and as I am buring a bag a day I fill the two containers each evening when I get home from work and it works out perfect.


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 10, 2013)

For me, I like things simple because I am.  Cut the corner of the bag and pour. I have a fairly large opening on my stove so thats easy.  I can rarely (if ever) fit an entire bag in so the 1/4  bag just sits about 5 ft away to top off.  Now I have about 35 empty pellet bags that for some reason I don't just throw away because I think there's a use for them.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 10, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> For me, I like things simple because I am. Cut the corner of the bag and pour. I have a fairly large opening on my stove so thats easy. I can rarely (if ever) fit an entire bag in so the 1/4 bag just sits about 5 ft away to top off. Now I have about 35 empty pellet bags that for some reason I don't just throw away because I think there's a use for them.


Take the whole, unopened bag of pellets and stand it up on the opening of the hopper. Then, take a knife or blade, and slowly slice the botton of the bag until the pellets fall out at a "Medium Pace" 
Nuttin sweeter......NUTTIN!


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 10, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> out at a "Medium Pace"


 
You know there's a Adam Sandler song (that is R rated) by that name. Good Idea, though.  I'll try it.... well not what's in the song but the pellet thing that is.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 10, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> You know there's a Adam Sandler song (that is R rated) by that name. Good Idea, though. I'll try it.... well not what's in the song but the pellet thing that is.


 
Exactly where my mind went also!!


----------



## briansol (Jan 10, 2013)

rofl i loved that CD


----------



## newf lover (Jan 10, 2013)

briansol said:


> Go to the gym  get stronger.
> 
> scopping takes forever IMO. so much easier to just pour a bag in. At least half-bags.


I am a 55 year old woman who has no problem carrying bags up from the basement, moving 3 or 4 tons of pellets from out front to the basement etc., but I do have issues pouring the whole bag in. I lost my grip a couple times and had plastic from the bag melted on my stove. I received that Pellet Pail as a gift (let the mocking begin). I do a couple scoops to make it a little lighter, then easily pour it in. That thing is 5 years old, and I actually do like it.


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 10, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> You know there's a Adam Sandler song (that is R rated) by that name. Good Idea, though. I'll try it.... well not what's in the song but the pellet thing that is.


Makes you look a shampoo bottle in different light, don't it?


----------

